# Elk



## rdabpenman (Dec 11, 2013)

Antler on a Gun Metal 30 Cal Bolt Action.
Over turned, filled marrow pores proud of fittings with Med CA, turned CA down to match fittings, sanded 400X, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06305Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06309Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 11, 2013)

I love the way elk looks (and taste) and that one came out superbly - Great job Les

Barry


----------

